# Could it be IBS or ovarian cancer? Need your advice.



## Pears11 (Nov 8, 2016)

I hope this is the right section for my query.
One of my friends is diagnosed with early signs of ovarian cancer. Talking with her made me paranoid if I too have as I have some of the symptoms.

I am only 26 and fit. But, recently I am having bloating and change in bathroom habits. First, I thought maybe it's IBS. The initial diagnosis also ruled as IBS. But, My friend had the same symptoms in the beginning.

Later I read that regular use of talcum powder around the genital area can lead to ovarian cancer. http://thelawfirm.com/talcum-powder-lawsuit/ They have mentioned a popular brand , the same I am using. I was an athlete and I had been regularly using talcum ever since I hit puberty.

Now, I am scared if the symptoms are pointing towards ovarian cancer. Either IBS or anything else, I'm too much worried about this. I was very health conscious throughout my life and this is causing me anxiety and paranoia.

Please, share your suggestions and advice. Do you think I may have cancer or is it just the IBS?


----------



## AlisonfromSickofIBS (Dec 21, 2016)

If you are worried, you really need to go and see a gynaecologist to be sure.

I personally have been using that brand of talc since forever, but don't have ovarian cancer.

Hope this helps,

Alison


----------



## AlisonfromSickofIBS (Dec 21, 2016)

BTW, have you seen the message pinned at the top of this section by Cherrie on IBS v Ovarian cancer?


----------

